# OK Joe Longhorn Out of The Box



## tcs1 (Jun 21, 2015)

FullSizeRender.jpg



__ tcs1
__ Jun 21, 2015






Fathers Day.  













FullSizeRender (2).jpg



__ tcs1
__ Jun 21, 2015






Already getting on the mods.  Went with the Permatex 650

I ordered the diffuser plate from bbqmods.com  Not sure when it is coming but cannot wait to get going


----------



## country q (Jun 21, 2015)

Keep us posted. Work part time at Lowes saw this grill was curious about. Can't wait to see what you think.  Country Q.


----------



## tcs1 (Jun 21, 2015)

All good out of the box.  Everything was unopened, all there and the instructions were very simple.  Going to fire it up in a couple days after the permatex cures.  I did't put any sealant inside smoke box.  Hope it holds tight.  Also, oly 250 lbs in the box.  I thought it was going to be closer to 400.  My son and I had no issues getting it put together.


----------



## tcs1 (Jun 27, 2015)

FullSizeRender 1.jpg



__ tcs1
__ Jun 27, 2015


















FullSizeRender.jpg



__ tcs1
__ Jun 27, 2015






Mods almost done.  Still waiting for diffuser plate and charcoal basket.  Cooked some stuffed pork chops for first meal.  Turned out great.













FullSizeRender.jpg



__ tcs1
__ Jun 27, 2015


----------



## country q (Jun 27, 2015)

Looks good. I will show your pics to gang at Lowes!!


----------



## tcs1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Some others have posted their issues.  I refuse to believe this is brain surgery.   I read a few posts about this smoker and did what the majority ascribed on the mods.  Not much more difficult than my other smokers.  Works very well and didn't cost much to get there.


----------



## eman (Jun 28, 2015)

The only other thing i see is that  sooner or later you will need to put a ptex gasket on the lip that the door sits on. since they went to a lighter grade steel the door will warp.

  Just put a good bead of ptex on the lip and cover with plastic wrap . Close the door and push it to snug it down .leave it closed for the entire curing time. open door and remove plastic wrap.  seals any smoke leakage from the door.


----------



## tcs1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Got that on the way with the coal basket.  My biggest issue now is the air around the firebox door.  There is about a 1/8 inch gap between the door and firebox all the way around when it is closed.  My temporary solution is tin foil.  I think I am going to try and put a gasket around the outside of the door opening and see if I can tighten it up that way.  Right now, I am easily holding 230 with the door completely closed and the damper closed all the way.  Very good on fuel consumption, but it is 80 degrees outside


----------



## tcs1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Got the diffuser plate in, along with gaskets.  I also purchased a 12 x 10 x 6 coal box.  Terrible time keeping the temperature up, even with thefirebox door open.  I've used RO lump and Kingsford Competition with Pecan and Apple chunks, but my temp hovers around 210 on the left and 225 on right (box) side.  Inserted tube to the grate level and put in water tray on right side under food grate.  Anyone have any further thoughts on how to get this temp up?


----------



## tcs1 (Jul 15, 2015)

FIxed.  Moved the water tray about 10 inches away from the firebox side and covered some of the bigger holes in the diffuser plate on the right side of the grill.  I now get temps a bit higher on the left side than the right (firebox side).  I also moved the coal box toward the firebox door, away from the cook chamber, which is counter intuitive imo.  That immediately brought the temps over 300 if I leave the firebox vent at full open. Thanks for all the help!!!


----------

